# Xfree ati-drivers-3.14.1

## GenThor

Hi everyone,

Given the fact that my card ( ATI x600XT ) is not supported by Xorg I decided to swith to Xfree.

It was not smart !

Startx doesn't start anymore   :Sad:  .

Here is the log : 

This is a pre-release version of XFree86, and is not supported in any

way.  Bugs may be reported to XFree86@XFree86.Org and patches submitted

to fixes@XFree86.Org.  Before reporting bugs in pre-release versions,

please check the latest version in the XFree86 CVS repository

(http://www.XFree86.Org/cvs).

XFree86 Version 4.3.0.1

Release Date: 15 August 2003

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.6

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.8-gentoo-r3 i686 [ELF] 

Build Date: 21 October 2004

	Before reporting problems, check http://www.XFree86.Org/

	to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

         (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

         (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/XFree86.0.log", Time: Thu Oct 21 21:51:44 2004

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/XF86Config-4"

(==) ServerLayout "Server Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "ATI Graphics Adapter"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xfree86"

(**) XKB: rules: "xfree86"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

(**) XKB: model: "pc105"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "be"

(**) XKB: layout: "be"

(==) Keyboard: CustomKeycode disabled

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

Using vt 7

(--) using VT number 7

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

	XFree86 ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

	XFree86 Video Driver: 0.6

	XFree86 XInput driver : 0.4

	XFree86 Server Extension : 0.2

	XFree86 Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

	ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) PCI: Probing config type using method 1

(II) PCI: Config type is 1

(II) PCI: stages = 0x03, oldVal1 = 0x00000000, mode1Res1 = 0x80000000

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 8086,2580 card 8086,2580 rev 04 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 8086,2581 card 0000,0000 rev 04 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1b:0: chip 8086,2668 card 1043,813d rev 03 class 04,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1c:0: chip 8086,2660 card 0000,0000 rev 03 class 06,04,00 hdr 81

(II) PCI: 00:1c:1: chip 8086,2662 card 0000,0000 rev 03 class 06,04,00 hdr 81

(II) PCI: 00:1d:0: chip 8086,2658 card 1043,80a6 rev 03 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1d:1: chip 8086,2659 card 1043,80a6 rev 03 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:2: chip 8086,265a card 1043,80a6 rev 03 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:3: chip 8086,265b card 1043,80a6 rev 03 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:7: chip 8086,265c card 1043,80a6 rev 03 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 8086,244e card 0000,0000 rev d3 class 06,04,01 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1f:0: chip 8086,2640 card 0000,0000 rev 03 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1f:1: chip 8086,266f card 1043,80a6 rev 03 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:2: chip 8086,2652 card 1043,2601 rev 03 class 01,01,8f hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:3: chip 8086,266a card 1043,80a6 rev 03 class 0c,05,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 11ab,1fa7 card 1043,138f rev 07 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:03:0: chip 104c,8023 card 1043,808b rev 00 class 0c,00,10 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:04:0: chip 1283,8212 card 1043,813a rev 13 class 01,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:00:0: chip 11ab,4362 card 1043,8142 rev 15 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 04:00:0: chip 1002,3e50 card 1043,001e rev 00 class 03,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 04:00:1: chip 1002,3e70 card 1043,001f rev 00 class 03,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,4), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 4: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,4,4), BCTRL: 0x000a (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 4 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000efff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 4 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xd7f00000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 4 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 3: bridge is at (0:28:0), (0,3,3), BCTRL: 0x0002 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 3 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000dfff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:28:1), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x0002 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 2 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000cfff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xd7e00000 - 0xd7efffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Subtractive PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x0002 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x0000b000 - 0x0000bfff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xd7d00000 - 0xd7dfffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:31:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(--) PCI:*(4:0:0) ATI Technologies Inc unknown chipset (0x3e50) rev 0, Mem @ 0xd8000000/27, 0xd7fe0000/16, I/O @ 0xe000/8, BIOS @ 0xd7fc0000/17

(--) PCI: (4:0:1) ATI Technologies Inc unknown chipset (0x3e70) rev 0, Mem @ 0xd7ff0000/16

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0xd7dd8000 - 0xd7ddbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0xd7ddf800 - 0xd7ddffff (0x800) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0xd7db0000 - 0xd7dbffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0xd7dc0000 - 0xd7dcffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0xd7cffc00 - 0xd7cfffff (0x400) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xd7cff800 - 0xd7cffbff (0x400) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xd7ff0000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[7] -1	0	0xd7fc0000 - 0xd7fdffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

	[8] -1	0	0xd7fe0000 - 0xd7feffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[9] -1	0	0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[10] -1	0	0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0x0000b400 - 0x0000b40f (0x10) IX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0x0000b480 - 0x0000b483 (0x4) IX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0x0000b800 - 0x0000b807 (0x8) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x0000b880 - 0x0000b883 (0x4) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc07 (0x8) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x00000400 - 0x0000041f (0x20) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x0000a400 - 0x0000a40f (0x10) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x0000a480 - 0x0000a483 (0x4) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x0000a800 - 0x0000a807 (0x8) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x0000a880 - 0x0000a883 (0x4) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x0000ac00 - 0x0000ac07 (0x8) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x0000a080 - 0x0000a09f (0x20) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x0000a000 - 0x0000a01f (0x20) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x00009c00 - 0x00009c1f (0x20) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x00009880 - 0x0000989f (0x20) IX[B]

	[27] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

	[0] -1	0	0xd7dd8000 - 0xd7ddbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0xd7ddf800 - 0xd7ddffff (0x800) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0xd7db0000 - 0xd7dbffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0xd7dc0000 - 0xd7dcffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0xd7cffc00 - 0xd7cfffff (0x400) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xd7cff800 - 0xd7cffbff (0x400) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xd7ff0000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[7] -1	0	0xd7fc0000 - 0xd7fdffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

	[8] -1	0	0xd7fe0000 - 0xd7feffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[9] -1	0	0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[10] -1	0	0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0x0000b400 - 0x0000b40f (0x10) IX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0x0000b480 - 0x0000b483 (0x4) IX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0x0000b800 - 0x0000b807 (0x8) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x0000b880 - 0x0000b883 (0x4) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc07 (0x8) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x00000400 - 0x0000041f (0x20) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x0000a400 - 0x0000a40f (0x10) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x0000a480 - 0x0000a483 (0x4) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x0000a800 - 0x0000a807 (0x8) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x0000a880 - 0x0000a883 (0x4) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x0000ac00 - 0x0000ac07 (0x8) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x0000a080 - 0x0000a09f (0x20) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x0000a000 - 0x0000a01f (0x20) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x00009c00 - 0x00009c1f (0x20) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x00009880 - 0x0000989f (0x20) IX[B]

	[27] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xd7dd8000 - 0xd7ddbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xd7ddf800 - 0xd7ddffff (0x800) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xd7db0000 - 0xd7dbffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xd7dc0000 - 0xd7dcffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0xd7cffc00 - 0xd7cfffff (0x400) MX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0xd7cff800 - 0xd7cffbff (0x400) MX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0xd7ff0000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[12] -1	0	0xd7fc0000 - 0xd7fdffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

	[13] -1	0	0xd7fe0000 - 0xd7feffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[14] -1	0	0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[15] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x0000b400 - 0x0000b40f (0x10) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x0000b480 - 0x0000b483 (0x4) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x0000b800 - 0x0000b807 (0x8) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x0000b880 - 0x0000b883 (0x4) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc07 (0x8) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x00000400 - 0x0000041f (0x20) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x0000a400 - 0x0000a40f (0x10) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x0000a480 - 0x0000a483 (0x4) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x0000a800 - 0x0000a807 (0x8) IX[B]

	[27] -1	0	0x0000a880 - 0x0000a883 (0x4) IX[B]

	[28] -1	0	0x0000ac00 - 0x0000ac07 (0x8) IX[B]

	[29] -1	0	0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

	[30] -1	0	0x0000a080 - 0x0000a09f (0x20) IX[B]

	[31] -1	0	0x0000a000 - 0x0000a01f (0x20) IX[B]

	[32] -1	0	0x00009c00 - 0x00009c1f (0x20) IX[B]

	[33] -1	0	0x00009880 - 0x0000989f (0x20) IX[B]

	[34] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.a

(II) Module dbe: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

	ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Module extmod: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

	ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension FontCache

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.a

(II) Module type1: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.2

	Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

	ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libfreetype.a

(II) Module freetype: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 2.0.2

	Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

	ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.a

(II) Module glx: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "GLcore"

(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a

(II) Module GLcore: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.a

(II) Module dri: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "drm"

(II) LoadModule: "drm"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libdrm.a

(II) Module drm: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "fglrx"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o

(II) Module fglrx: vendor="Fire GL - ATI Research GmbH, Germany"

	compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 3.14.1

	Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

	ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: XFree86 XInput Driver

	ABI class: XFree86 XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) FireGL8700/8800: Driver for chipset: ATI RV250 Id (R9000),

	ATI RV250 Ie (R9000), ATI RV250 If (R9000), ATI RV250 Ig (R9000),

	ATI RV250 Ld (M9), ATI RV250 Le (M9), ATI RV250 Lf (M9),

	ATI RV250 Lg (M9), ATI RV280 5960 (R9200 PRO),

	ATI RV280 Ya (R9200LE), ATI RV250SE Yd (R9200SE),

	ATI RV250 5C61 (M9+), ATI RV250 5C63 (M9+), ATI R200 QH (R8500),

	ATI R200 QL (R8500), ATI R200 QM (R9100), ATI R200 QT (R8500),

	ATI R200 QU (R9100), ATI R200 BB (R8500), ATI RV350 AP (R9600),

	ATI RV350SE AQ (R9600SE), ATI RV350 AR (R9600 PRO),

	ATI RV350 NP (M10), ATI R300 AD (R9500), ATI R300 AE (R9500),

	ATI R300 AF (R9500), ATI R300 AG (Fire GL Z1/X1),

	ATI R300 ND (R9700 PRO), ATI R300 NE (R9700/R9500 PRO),

	ATI R300 NF (R9600 TX), ATI R300 NG (Fire GL X1),

	ATI R350SE AH (R9800SE), ATI R350 AK (Fire GL unknown),

	ATI RV350 AS (Fire GL T2), ATI RV350 AT (Fire GL T2),

	ATI RV350 AU (Fire GL T2), ATI RV350 AV (Fire GL T2),

	ATI RV350 AW (Fire GL T2), ATI R350 NH (R9800),

	ATI R350LE NI (R9800LE), ATI R350 NJ (R9800),

	ATI R350 NK (Fire GL X2), ATI RV350 NT (WS/M10), ATI RV370 5B60,

	ATI RV370 5B61, ATI RV370 5B62, ATI RV370 5B63, ATI RV370 5B64,

	ATI RV370 5B66, ATI RV370 5B67, ATI RV370 5B70, ATI RV370 5B71,

	ATI RV370 5B72, ATI RV370 5B73, ATI RV370 5460, ATI RV370 5461,

	ATI RV370 5462, ATI RV370 5463, ATI RV370 5464, ATI RV370 5465,

	ATI RV370 5466, ATI RV370 5467, ATI RV370 5470, ATI RV370 5471,

	ATI RV370 5472, ATI RV370 5473, ATI RV380 AP, ATI RV380 AQ,

	ATI RV380 AR, ATI RV380 AS, ATI RV380 AT, ATI RV380 AU, ATI RV380 AV,

	ATI RV380 AW, ATI RV380 AP2, ATI RV380 AQ2, ATI RV380 AR2,

	ATI RV380 AS2, ATI RV380 NP, ATI RV380 NQ, ATI RV380 NR,

	ATI RV380 NS, ATI RV380 NT, ATI RV380 NU, ATI RV380 NV, ATI RV380 NW,

	ATI RV380 NP2, ATI RV380 NQ2, ATI RV380 NR2, ATI RV380 NS2,

	ATI R420 JH, ATI R420 JI, ATI R420 JJ, ATI R420 JK, ATI R420 JL,

	ATI R420 JM, ATI R420 JN, ATI R420 JP, ATI R423 UH, ATI R423 UI,

	ATI R423 UJ, ATI R423 UK, ATI R423 UL, ATI R423 UM, ATI R423 ]W,

	ATI R423 UP, ATI R423 UQ, ATI R423 UR, ATI R423 UT, ATI R423 ]H,

	ATI R423 ]I, ATI RV410 VJ, ATI RV410 VK, ATI RV410 VL, ATI RV410 VM,

	ATI RV410 ^H, ATI RV410 ^I, ATI RV410 ^J, ATI RV410 ^K, ATI RV410 ^L,

	ATI RV410 ^M, ATI RV410 ^O, ATI RV410 VR, ATI RV410 VS, ATI RV410 ^R,

	ATI RV410 ^S, ATI RV410 ^U, ATI RS300 IGP, ATI RS350 IGP,

	ATI RS300M IGP

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 04:00:0

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:4:0:1) found

(--) Chipset ATI RV380 AP found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xd7dd8000 - 0xd7ddbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xd7ddf800 - 0xd7ddffff (0x800) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xd7db0000 - 0xd7dbffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xd7dc0000 - 0xd7dcffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0xd7cffc00 - 0xd7cfffff (0x400) MX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0xd7cff800 - 0xd7cffbff (0x400) MX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0xd7ff0000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[12] -1	0	0xd7fc0000 - 0xd7fdffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

	[13] -1	0	0xd7fe0000 - 0xd7feffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[14] -1	0	0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[15] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x0000b400 - 0x0000b40f (0x10) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x0000b480 - 0x0000b483 (0x4) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x0000b800 - 0x0000b807 (0x8) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x0000b880 - 0x0000b883 (0x4) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc07 (0x8) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x00000400 - 0x0000041f (0x20) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x0000a400 - 0x0000a40f (0x10) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x0000a480 - 0x0000a483 (0x4) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x0000a800 - 0x0000a807 (0x8) IX[B]

	[27] -1	0	0x0000a880 - 0x0000a883 (0x4) IX[B]

	[28] -1	0	0x0000ac00 - 0x0000ac07 (0x8) IX[B]

	[29] -1	0	0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

	[30] -1	0	0x0000a080 - 0x0000a09f (0x20) IX[B]

	[31] -1	0	0x0000a000 - 0x0000a01f (0x20) IX[B]

	[32] -1	0	0x00009c00 - 0x00009c1f (0x20) IX[B]

	[33] -1	0	0x00009880 - 0x0000989f (0x20) IX[B]

	[34] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) fglrx(0): pEnt->device->identifier=0x82075a0

(II) resource ranges after probing:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xd7dd8000 - 0xd7ddbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xd7ddf800 - 0xd7ddffff (0x800) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xd7db0000 - 0xd7dbffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xd7dc0000 - 0xd7dcffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0xd7cffc00 - 0xd7cfffff (0x400) MX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0xd7cff800 - 0xd7cffbff (0x400) MX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0xd7ff0000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[12] -1	0	0xd7fc0000 - 0xd7fdffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

	[13] -1	0	0xd7fe0000 - 0xd7feffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[14] -1	0	0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[15] 0	0	0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

	[16] 0	0	0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

	[17] 0	0	0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x0000b400 - 0x0000b40f (0x10) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x0000b480 - 0x0000b483 (0x4) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x0000b800 - 0x0000b807 (0x8) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x0000b880 - 0x0000b883 (0x4) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc07 (0x8) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x00000400 - 0x0000041f (0x20) IX[B]

	[27] -1	0	0x0000a400 - 0x0000a40f (0x10) IX[B]

	[28] -1	0	0x0000a480 - 0x0000a483 (0x4) IX[B]

	[29] -1	0	0x0000a800 - 0x0000a807 (0x8) IX[B]

	[30] -1	0	0x0000a880 - 0x0000a883 (0x4) IX[B]

	[31] -1	0	0x0000ac00 - 0x0000ac07 (0x8) IX[B]

	[32] -1	0	0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

	[33] -1	0	0x0000a080 - 0x0000a09f (0x20) IX[B]

	[34] -1	0	0x0000a000 - 0x0000a01f (0x20) IX[B]

	[35] -1	0	0x00009c00 - 0x00009c1f (0x20) IX[B]

	[36] -1	0	0x00009880 - 0x0000989f (0x20) IX[B]

	[37] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

	[38] 0	0	0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

	[39] 0	0	0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) fglrx(0): === [R200PreInit] === begin, [s]

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libvgahw.a

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 0.1.0

	ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) fglrx(0): PCI bus 4 card 0 func 0

(**) fglrx(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(II) fglrx(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)

(==) fglrx(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(**) fglrx(0): Option "NoAccel" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "NoDRI" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "Capabilities" "0x00000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "GammaCorrectionI" "0x00000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "GammaCorrectionII" "0x00000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "OpenGLOverlay" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "VideoOverlay" "on"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "DesktopSetup" "0x00000100"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "MonitorLayout" "AUTO, NONE"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "HSync2" "unspecified"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "VRefresh2" "unspecified"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "ScreenOverlap" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "IgnoreEDID" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "UseInternalAGPGART" "yes"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "Stereo" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "StereoSyncEnable" "1"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "UseFastTLS" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "BlockSignalsOnLock" "on"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "ForceGenericCPU" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "CenterMode" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAScale" "1"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAEnable" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAADisableGamma" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAACustomizeMSPos" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX0" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY0" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX1" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY1" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX2" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY2" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX3" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY3" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX4" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY4" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX5" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY5" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "NoTV" "yes"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVStandard" "NTSC-M"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVHSizeAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVVSizeAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVHPosAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVVPosAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVHStartAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVColorAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "PseudoColorVisuals" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Qbs disabled

(==) fglrx(0): RGB weight 888

(II) fglrx(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)

(**) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for I is 0x00000000

(**) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for II is 0x00000000

(==) fglrx(0): Buffer Tiling is ON

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libint10.a

(II) Module int10: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) fglrx(0): initializing int10

(II) fglrx(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(**) fglrx(0): Option "mtrr" "off"

(--) fglrx(0): Chipset: "ATI RV380 AP" (Chipset = 0x3e50)

(--) fglrx(0): (PciSubVendor = 0x1043, PciSubDevice = 0x001e)

(--) fglrx(0): board vendor info: third party grafics adapter - NOT original ATI

(--) fglrx(0): Linear framebuffer (phys) at 0xd8000000

(--) fglrx(0): MMIO registers at 0xd7fe0000

(--) fglrx(0): ROM-BIOS at 0xd7fc0000

(--) fglrx(0): ChipExtRevID = 0x00

(--) fglrx(0): ChipIntRevID = 0x02

(--) fglrx(0): VideoRAM: 131072 kByte (64-bit SDR SDRAM)

(WW) fglrx(0): board is an unknown third party board, chipset is supported

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libddc.a

(II) Module ddc: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) Loading sub module "i2c"

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libi2c.a

(II) Module i2c: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.2.0

	ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) fglrx(0): I2C bus "DDC" initialized.

(II) fglrx(0): Connector Layout from BIOS -------- 

(II) fglrx(0): Connector1: DDCType-3, DACType-0, TMDSType--1, ConnectorType-2

(II) fglrx(0): Connector0: DDCType-2, DACType-1, TMDSType-0, ConnectorType-3

(**) fglrx(0): MonitorLayout Option: 

	Monitor1--Type AUTO, Monitor2--Type NONE

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) fglrx(0): DDC detected on DDCType 2 with Monitor Type 0

(II) fglrx(0): Primary head:

 Monitor   -- NONE

 Connector -- DVI-I

 DAC Type  -- TVDAC/ExtDAC

 TMDS Type -- Internal

 DDC Type  -- DVI_DDC

(II) fglrx(0): Secondary head:

 Monitor   -- NONE

 Connector -- VGA

 DAC Type  -- Primary

 TMDS Type -- NONE

 DDC Type  -- VGA_DDC

(II) fglrx(0): 

(WW) fglrx(0): Only single display is connected, DesktopOption will be ignored

(II) fglrx(0): DesktopSetup 0x0000

(**) fglrx(0):  PseudoColor visuals disabled

(**) fglrx(0): Overlay disabled

(**) fglrx(0): Overlay disabled

(II) fglrx(0): PLL parameters: rf=2700 rd=12 min=20000 max=40000

(==) fglrx(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) fglrx(0): Center Mode is disabled 

(==) fglrx(0): TMDS coherent mode is enabled 

(II) fglrx(0): Monitor0: Using hsync range of 31.50-60.00 kHz

(II) fglrx(0): Monitor0: Using vrefresh range of 50.00-70.00 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Clock range:  20.00 to 400.00 MHz

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "640x350" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "320x175" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "640x400" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "320x200" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "720x400" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "360x200" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "576x432" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "832x624" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "416x312" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "700x525" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "700x525" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1600x1024" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "800x512" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1152x768" (width too large for virtual size)

(--) fglrx(0): Virtual size is 1024x768 (pitch 1024)

(**) fglrx(0): *Default mode "1024x768": 75.0 MHz, 56.5 kHz, 70.1 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 65.0 MHz, 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 40.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 36.0 MHz, 35.2 kHz, 56.2 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x480": 25.2 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"   25.20  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x480": 54.0 MHz, 60.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"   54.00  640 688 744 900  480 480 482 500 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "576x384": 32.5 MHz, 44.2 kHz, 54.8 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "576x384"   32.50  576 589 657 736  384 385 388 403 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "512x384": 37.5 MHz, 56.5 kHz, 70.1 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "512x384"   37.50  512 524 592 664  384 385 388 403 doublescan -hsync -vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "512x384": 32.5 MHz, 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "512x384"   32.50  512 524 592 672  384 385 388 403 doublescan -hsync -vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "400x300": 20.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "400x300"   20.00  400 420 484 528  300 300 302 314 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(==) fglrx(0): DPI set to (75, 75)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libfb.a

(II) Module fb: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: XFree86 ANSI C Emulation, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libramdac.a

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 0.1.0

	ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(**) fglrx(0): NoAccel = NO

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libxaa.a

(II) Module xaa: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.1.0

	ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(==) fglrx(0): HPV inactive

(==) fglrx(0): FSAA enabled: NO

(**) fglrx(0): FSAA Gamma enabled

(**) fglrx(0): FSAA Multisample Position is fix

(**) fglrx(0): NoDRI = NO

(II) Loading sub module "fglrxdrm"

(II) LoadModule: "fglrxdrm"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.a

(II) Module fglrxdrm: vendor="Fire GL - ATI Research GmbH, Germany"

	compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 3.14.1

	ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) fglrx(0): Depth moves disabled by default

(**) fglrx(0): Capabilities: 0x00000000

(**) fglrx(0): cpuFlags: 0x8000001d

(**) fglrx(0): cpuSpeedMHz: 0x00000c8c

(==) fglrx(0): OpenGL ClientDriverName: "fglrx_dri.so"

(**) fglrx(0): UseFastTLS=0

(**) fglrx(0): BlockSignalsOnLock=1

(==) fglrx(0): EnablePrivateBackZ = NO

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

	[0] 0	0	0xd7fe0000 - 0xd7feffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[1] 0	0	0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[3] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[4] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xd7dd8000 - 0xd7ddbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xd7ddf800 - 0xd7ddffff (0x800) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0xd7db0000 - 0xd7dbffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0xd7dc0000 - 0xd7dcffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0xd7cffc00 - 0xd7cfffff (0x400) MX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0xd7cff800 - 0xd7cffbff (0x400) MX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0xd7ff0000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[14] -1	0	0xd7fc0000 - 0xd7fdffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

	[15] -1	0	0xd7fe0000 - 0xd7feffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[16] -1	0	0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[17] 0	0	0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

	[18] 0	0	0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

	[19] 0	0	0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

	[20] 0	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x0000b400 - 0x0000b40f (0x10) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x0000b480 - 0x0000b483 (0x4) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x0000b800 - 0x0000b807 (0x8) IX[B]

	[27] -1	0	0x0000b880 - 0x0000b883 (0x4) IX[B]

	[28] -1	0	0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc07 (0x8) IX[B]

	[29] -1	0	0x00000400 - 0x0000041f (0x20) IX[B]

	[30] -1	0	0x0000a400 - 0x0000a40f (0x10) IX[B]

	[31] -1	0	0x0000a480 - 0x0000a483 (0x4) IX[B]

	[32] -1	0	0x0000a800 - 0x0000a807 (0x8) IX[B]

	[33] -1	0	0x0000a880 - 0x0000a883 (0x4) IX[B]

	[34] -1	0	0x0000ac00 - 0x0000ac07 (0x8) IX[B]

	[35] -1	0	0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

	[36] -1	0	0x0000a080 - 0x0000a09f (0x20) IX[B]

	[37] -1	0	0x0000a000 - 0x0000a01f (0x20) IX[B]

	[38] -1	0	0x00009c00 - 0x00009c1f (0x20) IX[B]

	[39] -1	0	0x00009880 - 0x0000989f (0x20) IX[B]

	[40] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

	[41] 0	0	0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

	[42] 0	0	0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) fglrx(0): UMM area:     0xd8501000 (size=0x07aef000)

(II) fglrx(0): driver needs XFree86 version: 4.3.x

(II) fglrx(0): detected XFree86 version: 4.3.0

(II) Loading extension ATIFGLRXDRI

(II) fglrx(0): doing DRIScreenInit

drmOpenDevice: minor is 0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 4, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: minor is 0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 4, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: minor is 0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 4, (OK)

drmGetBusid returned ''

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] created "fglrx" driver at busid "PCI:4:0:0"

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] added 8192 byte SAREA at 0xf8b30000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] mapped SAREA 0xf8b30000 to 0x4021a000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] framebuffer handle = 0xd8000000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] added 1 reserved context for kernel

(II) fglrx(0): DRIScreenInit done

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Version Information:

(II) fglrx(0):     Name: fglrx

(II) fglrx(0):     Version: 3.14.1

(II) fglrx(0):     Date: Sep 27 2004

(II) fglrx(0):     Desc: ATI Fire GL DRM kernel module

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module version matches driver.

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Build Time Information:

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel UTS_RELEASE:        2.6.8-gentoo-r3

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel MODVERSIONS:        no

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel __SMP__:            no

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel PAGE_SIZE:          0x1000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] register handle = 0xd7fe0000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] ATIGART Table handle = 0xdfff0000

(II) fglrx(0): [pcie] 65536 kB allocated with handle 0x00000000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] ringbuffer size = 0x00100000 bytes

(WW) fglrx(0): [drm] using DRM defaults (QS_ID=9650ffff)

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] DRM buffer queue setup: nbufs = 100 bufsize = 28672

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] texture shared area handle = 0xf9019000

(II) fglrx(0): shared FSAAScale=1

(II) fglrx(0): DRI initialization successfull!

(II) fglrx(0): FBADPhys: 0xd8000000 FBMappedSize: 0x00501000

(II) fglrx(0): FBMM initialized for area (0,0)-(1024,1281)

(II) fglrx(0): FBMM auto alloc for area (0,0)-(1024,768) (front color buffer - assumption)

(==) fglrx(0): Backing store disabled

(==) fglrx(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) fglrx(0): Using hardware cursor (scanline 768)

(II) fglrx(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1024 x 505

(**) Option "dpms"

(**) fglrx(0): DPMS enabled

(II) fglrx(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

	Screen to screen bit blits

	Solid filled rectangles

	8x8 mono pattern filled rectangles

	Solid Lines

	Dashed Lines

	Offscreen Pixmaps

	Setting up tile and stipple cache:

		24 128x128 slots

(II) fglrx(0): Acceleration enabled

(II) fglrx(0): X context handle = 0x00000001

(II) fglrx(0): [DRI] installation complete

(II) fglrx(0): Direct rendering enabled

(II) Loading extension FGLRXEXTENSION

(II) Loading extension ATITVOUT

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension LBX

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(**) Option "Protocol" "ImPS/2"

(**) Mouse1: Protocol: "ImPS/2"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse1: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/psaux"

(**) Mouse1: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

(**) Mouse1: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Mouse1: Buttons: 5

(II) Keyboard "Keyboard1" handled by legacy driver

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse1" (type: MOUSE)

(II) Mouse1: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

Could not init font path element /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/, removing from list!

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] removed 1 reserved context for kernel

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] unmapping 8192 bytes of SAREA 0xf8b30000 at 0x4021a000

Could you please help me, I don't know how to solve it ?

----------

## Wedge_

Neither Xorg or XFree supports your card - the ATI driver is what provides the necessary support (ie the fglrx module that you load after emerging ati-drivers). The driver will work with any version of XFree, and any version of Xorg below 6.8, which isn't supported at the moment. If you try to use the driver with Xorg 6.8.x then it won't work properly.

Check your "dmesg" output for errors, and make sure you don't have the "Direct Rendering Manager" setting enabled in your kernel (in the "Character Devices" section). Also try setting "UseInternalAGPGART" to "no" (you need the kernel AGP modules loaded for this to work).

----------

## GenThor

Here is dmesg : 

e

 domain 0: span 03

  groups: 01 02

  domain 1: span 03

   groups: 03

CPU1:  online

 domain 0: span 03

  groups: 02 01

  domain 1: span 03

   groups: 03

NET: Registered protocol family 16

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xf0031, last bus=4

PCI: Using MMCONFIG

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20040326

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (00:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: Ignoring BAR0-3 of IDE controller 0000:00:1f.1

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P1._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P3._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P4._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P5._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs *3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

SCSI subsystem initialized

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:01.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1b.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1c.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1c.1[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.3[D] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[A] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.1[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.2[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.3[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:04:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:00.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:03.0[A] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:04.0[A] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

number of MP IRQ sources: 17.

number of IO-APIC #2 registers: 24.

testing the IO APIC.......................

IO APIC #2......

.... register #00: 02000000

.......    : physical APIC id: 02

.......    : Delivery Type: 0

.......    : LTS          : 0

.... register #01: 00170020

.......     : max redirection entries: 0017

.......     : PRQ implemented: 0

.......     : IO APIC version: 0020

.... IRQ redirection table:

 NR Log Phy Mask Trig IRR Pol Stat Dest Deli Vect:   

 00 000 00  1    0    0   0   0    0    0    00

 01 003 03  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    39

 02 003 03  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    31

 03 003 03  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    41

 04 003 03  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    49

 05 003 03  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    51

 06 003 03  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    59

 07 003 03  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    61

 08 003 03  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    69

 09 003 03  0    1    0   0   0    1    1    71

 0a 003 03  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    79

 0b 003 03  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    81

 0c 003 03  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    89

 0d 003 03  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    91

 0e 003 03  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    99

 0f 003 03  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    A1

 10 003 03  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    A9

 11 003 03  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    B1

 12 003 03  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    C9

 13 003 03  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    C1

 14 003 03  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    D1

 15 003 03  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    D9

 16 000 00  1    0    0   0   0    0    0    00

 17 003 03  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    B9

IRQ to pin mappings:

IRQ0 -> 0:2

IRQ1 -> 0:1

IRQ3 -> 0:3

IRQ4 -> 0:4

IRQ5 -> 0:5

IRQ6 -> 0:6

IRQ7 -> 0:7

IRQ8 -> 0:8

IRQ9 -> 0:9

IRQ10 -> 0:10

IRQ11 -> 0:11

IRQ12 -> 0:12

IRQ13 -> 0:13

IRQ14 -> 0:14

IRQ15 -> 0:15

IRQ16 -> 0:16

IRQ17 -> 0:17

IRQ18 -> 0:18

IRQ19 -> 0:19

IRQ20 -> 0:20

IRQ21 -> 0:21

IRQ23 -> 0:23

.................................... done.

Machine check exception polling timer started.

Starting balanced_irq

audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

audit(1098458295.693:0): initialized

devfs: 2004-01-31 Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: boot_options: 0x1

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

NTFS driver 2.1.15 [Flags: R/O].

udf: registering filesystem

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Processor [CPU1] (supports C1, 8 throttling states)

ACPI: Processor [CPU2] (supports C1)

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

input: PS2++ Logitech MX Mouse on isa0060/serio1

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

lp: driver loaded but no devices found

Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 8 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

parport0: PC-style at 0x378 (0x778) [PCSPP(,...)]

parport0: irq 7 detected

lp0: using parport0 (polling).

acpi_floppy_resource: 6 ioports at 0x3f0

acpi_floppy_resource: 1 ioports at 0x3f7

floppy: controller ACPI FDC at I/O 0x3f0-0x3f5, 0x3f7-0x3f7 irq 6 dma channel 2

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:00.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

sk98lin: No adapter found.

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ICH6: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:1f.1

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.1[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

ICH6: chipset revision 3

ICH6: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xffa0-0xffa7, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

hda: _NEC DVD_RW ND-2510A, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdb: IDE DVD-ROM 16X, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

Using anticipatory io scheduler

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

hda: ATAPI 40X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

hdb: ATAPI 48X DVD-ROM drive, 512kB Cache, UDMA(33)

ide-floppy driver 0.99.newide

libata version 1.02 loaded.

ata_piix version 1.02

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.2[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.2 to 64

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xAC00 ctl 0xA882 bmdma 0xA400 irq 19

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xA800 ctl 0xA482 bmdma 0xA408 irq 19

ata1: dev 0 cfg 49:2f00 82:74eb 83:7fea 84:4023 85:74e9 86:3c02 87:4023 88:203f

ata1: dev 0 ATA, max UDMA/100, 488397168 sectors: lba48

ata1: dev 0 configured for UDMA/100

scsi0 : ata_piix

ata2: SATA port has no device.

scsi1 : ata_piix

  Vendor: ATA       Model: HDS722525VLSA80   Rev: V36O

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 05

SCSI device sda: 488397168 512-byte hdwr sectors (250059 MB)

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

 /dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 < p5 p6 p7 p8 p9 p10 >

Attached scsi disk sda at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

Attached scsi generic sg0 at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0,  type 0

ohci1394: $Rev: 1223 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:03.0[A] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[21]  MMIO=[d7ddf800-d7ddffff]  Max Packet=[2048]

ieee1394: raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[A] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: Intel Corp. I/O Controller Hub USB2

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 23, pci mem f8824800

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

PCI: cache line size of 128 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 enabled, EHCI 1.00, driver 2004-May-10

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.2

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: Intel Corp. I/O Controller Hub USB

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 23, io base 00009880

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: Intel Corp. I/O Controller Hub USB

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 19, io base 00009c00

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: Intel Corp. I/O Controller Hub USB

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 18, io base 0000a000

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.3[D] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: Intel Corp. I/O Controller Hub USB

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.3 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: irq 16, io base 0000a080

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usbcore: registered new driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.0:USB HID core driver

oprofile: using NMI interrupt.

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 8192 buckets, 64Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 262144 bind 65536)

ip_conntrack version 2.1 (7168 buckets, 57344 max) - 300 bytes per conntrack

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team

ipt_recent v0.3.1: Stephen Frost <sfrost@snowman.net>.  http://snowman.net/projects/ipt_recent/

arp_tables: (C) 2002 David S. Miller

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

Software Suspend has malfunctioning SMP support. Disabled  :Sad: 

ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S3 S4 S5)

ReiserFS: sda8: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: sda8: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: sda8: journal params: device sda8, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: sda8: checking transaction log (sda8)

ReiserFS: sda8: journal-1153: found in header: first_unflushed_offset 444, last_flushed_trans_id 157571

ReiserFS: sda8: journal-1206: Starting replay from offset 676766586765756, trans_id 0

ReiserFS: sda8: journal-1299: Setting newest_mount_id to 199

ReiserFS: sda8: Using r5 hash to sort names

VFS: Mounted root (reiserfs filesystem) readonly.

Mounted devfs on /dev

Freeing unused kernel memory: 184k freed

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[00e018000084dacd]

Adding 1502036k swap on /dev/sda7.  Priority:-1 extents:1

fglrx: module license 'Proprietary. (C) 2002 - ATI Technologies, Starnberg, GERMANY' taints kernel.

[fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 803 MBytes.

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:04:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[fglrx] module loaded - fglrx 3.14.1 [Sep 27 2004] on minor 0

ndiswrapper version 0.9 loaded

ndiswrapper: driver mrv8ka51.sys added

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

ndiswrapper: using irq 20

ndiswrapper (ndis_set_rx_mode_proc:547): Unable to set packet filter (C00000BB)

wlan0: ndiswrapper ethernet device 00:11:2f:26:ac:91 using driver mrv8ka51.sys

ndiswrapper device wlan0 supports WPA with TKIP cipher

ReiserFS: sda9: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: sda9: warning: CONFIG_REISERFS_CHECK is set ON

ReiserFS: sda9: warning: - it is slow mode for debugging.

ReiserFS: sda9: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: sda9: journal params: device sda9, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: sda9: checking transaction log (sda9)

ReiserFS: sda9: journal-1153: found in header: first_unflushed_offset 5524, last_flushed_trans_id 19585

ReiserFS: sda9: journal-1206: Starting replay from offset 84121229464980, trans_id 0

ReiserFS: sda9: journal-1299: Setting newest_mount_id to 199

ReiserFS: sda9: Using r5 hash to sort names

NTFS volume version 3.1.

NTFS volume version 3.1.

NTFS volume version 3.1.

ndiswrapper (ndis_set_rx_mode_proc:547): Unable to set packet filter (C00000BB)

ndiswrapper (ndis_set_rx_mode_proc:547): Unable to set packet filter (C00000BB)

ndiswrapper (ndis_set_rx_mode_proc:547): Unable to set packet filter (C00000BB)

ndiswrapper (ndis_set_rx_mode_proc:547): Unable to set packet filter (C00000BB)

Debug: sleeping function called from invalid context at mm/slab.c:1989

in_atomic():1, irqs_disabled():0

 [<c011b973>] __might_sleep+0xb2/0xd3

 [<c014657f>] kmem_cache_alloc+0x79/0x7b

 [<f8a30752>] __ke_alloc_wait_queue_head_struct+0x18/0x33 [fglrx]

 [<f8a33fa6>] firegl_setup_dev+0x126/0x1d0 [fglrx]

 [<c01e75a6>] devfsd_notify_de+0xe8/0x10e

 [<f8a33594>] firegl_open+0x194/0x260 [fglrx]

 [<c01666b2>] exact_lock+0xf/0x1e

 [<f8a304cd>] firegl_stub_open+0x11a/0x1db [fglrx]

 [<c0166429>] chrdev_open+0x123/0x291

 [<c015ba4b>] dentry_open+0x14c/0x23a

 [<c015b8fd>] filp_open+0x62/0x64

 [<c015bb80>] get_unused_fd+0x47/0xfe

 [<c015bd9f>] sys_open+0x5b/0xa8

 [<c0105117>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

mtrr: base(0xd8000000) is not aligned on a size(0x7ff0000) boundary

[fglrx:firegl_addmap] *ERROR* mtrr allocation failed (-22)

[fglrx] free  PCIe = 54804480

[fglrx] max   PCIe = 54804480

[fglrx] free  LFB = 122613760

[fglrx] max   LFB = 122613760

[fglrx] free  Inv = 0

[fglrx] max   Inv = 0

[fglrx] total Inv = 0

[fglrx] total TIM = 0

[fglrx] total FB  = 0

[fglrx] total PCIe = 16384

atkbd.c: Spurious ACK on isa0060/serio0. Some program, like XFree86, might be trying access hardware directly.

atkbd.c: Spurious ACK on isa0060/serio0. Some program, like XFree86, might be trying access hardware directly.

Debug: sleeping function called from invalid context at include/asm/semaphore.h:119

in_atomic():1, irqs_disabled():0

 [<c011b973>] __might_sleep+0xb2/0xd3

 [<f8a41447>] drm_free+0xb7/0x150 [fglrx]

 [<f8a30b9c>] __ke_down_struct_sem+0x28/0x43 [fglrx]

 [<f8a4445f>] firegl_remove_all_drawables+0x3f/0x100 [fglrx]

 [<f8a461c6>] firegl_release_helper+0x546/0x750 [fglrx]

 [<f8a34082>] firegl_takedown+0x32/0xb80 [fglrx]

 [<f8a3378f>] firegl_release+0x12f/0x190 [fglrx]

 [<c015d7c7>] __fput+0x11d/0x12f

 [<c015be68>] filp_close+0x59/0x86

 [<c015bf04>] sys_close+0x6f/0xaf

 [<c0105117>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

----------

## Wedge_

You can get rid of those stack traces by disabling the "Sleep inside spinlock checking" option in the "Kernel hacking" section of the kernel config. I don't see any errors that would affect the driver. Have you tried setting "UseInternalAGPGART" to "no"? Remember to load all the kernel AGP modules first, it looks like you only have the "agpgart" module loaded - on a 2.6 kernel you need to load another module as well, depending on the type of motherboard you have (intel-agp, nvidia-agp, via-agp etc). Once you've loaded both of those, load the fglrx module, change "UseInternalAGPGART" to "no", then try starting X. If it doesn't work, post the new log.

----------

## GenThor

I'll try but does it matter if my card is plugged on the PCI-Express port ?

----------

## Wedge_

It shouldn't matter - the 3.14.1 drivers are supposed to support PCIE.

----------

## GenThor

 :Sad:  , not working :

cache: 12K uops, L1 D cache: 16K

CPU: L2 cache: 1024K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: After all inits, caps:        bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000080

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#1.

CPU1: Intel P4/Xeon Extended MCE MSRs (12) available

CPU1: Thermal monitoring enabled

CPU1: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.20GHz stepping 04

Total of 2 processors activated (12746.75 BogoMIPS).

ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

init IO_APIC IRQs

 IO-APIC (apicid-pin) 2-0, 2-16, 2-17, 2-18, 2-19, 2-20, 2-21, 2-22, 2-23 not connected.

..TIMER: vector=0x31 pin1=2 pin2=-1

Using local APIC timer interrupts.

calibrating APIC timer ...

..... CPU clock speed is 3210.0703 MHz.

..... host bus clock speed is 200.0668 MHz.

checking TSC synchronization across 2 CPUs: passed.

Brought up 2 CPUs

CPU0:  online

 domain 0: span 03

  groups: 01 02

  domain 1: span 03

   groups: 03

CPU1:  online

 domain 0: span 03

  groups: 02 01

  domain 1: span 03

   groups: 03

NET: Registered protocol family 16

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xf0031, last bus=4

PCI: Using MMCONFIG

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20040326

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (00:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: Ignoring BAR0-3 of IDE controller 0000:00:1f.1

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P1._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P3._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P4._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P5._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs *3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

SCSI subsystem initialized

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:01.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1b.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1c.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1c.1[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.3[D] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[A] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.1[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.2[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.3[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:04:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:00.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:03.0[A] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:04.0[A] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

number of MP IRQ sources: 17.

number of IO-APIC #2 registers: 24.

testing the IO APIC.......................

IO APIC #2......

.... register #00: 02000000

.......    : physical APIC id: 02

.......    : Delivery Type: 0

.......    : LTS          : 0

.... register #01: 00170020

.......     : max redirection entries: 0017

.......     : PRQ implemented: 0

.......     : IO APIC version: 0020

.... IRQ redirection table:

 NR Log Phy Mask Trig IRR Pol Stat Dest Deli Vect:   

 00 000 00  1    0    0   0   0    0    0    00

 01 003 03  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    39

 02 003 03  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    31

 03 003 03  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    41

 04 003 03  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    49

 05 003 03  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    51

 06 003 03  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    59

 07 003 03  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    61

 08 003 03  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    69

 09 003 03  0    1    0   0   0    1    1    71

 0a 003 03  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    79

 0b 003 03  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    81

 0c 003 03  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    89

 0d 003 03  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    91

 0e 003 03  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    99

 0f 003 03  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    A1

 10 003 03  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    A9

 11 003 03  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    B1

 12 003 03  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    C9

 13 003 03  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    C1

 14 003 03  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    D1

 15 003 03  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    D9

 16 000 00  1    0    0   0   0    0    0    00

 17 003 03  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    B9

IRQ to pin mappings:

IRQ0 -> 0:2

IRQ1 -> 0:1

IRQ3 -> 0:3

IRQ4 -> 0:4

IRQ5 -> 0:5

IRQ6 -> 0:6

IRQ7 -> 0:7

IRQ8 -> 0:8

IRQ9 -> 0:9

IRQ10 -> 0:10

IRQ11 -> 0:11

IRQ12 -> 0:12

IRQ13 -> 0:13

IRQ14 -> 0:14

IRQ15 -> 0:15

IRQ16 -> 0:16

IRQ17 -> 0:17

IRQ18 -> 0:18

IRQ19 -> 0:19

IRQ20 -> 0:20

IRQ21 -> 0:21

IRQ23 -> 0:23

.................................... done.

Machine check exception polling timer started.

Starting balanced_irq

audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

audit(1098525273.691:0): initialized

devfs: 2004-01-31 Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: boot_options: 0x1

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

NTFS driver 2.1.15 [Flags: R/O].

udf: registering filesystem

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Processor [CPU1] (supports C1, 8 throttling states)

ACPI: Processor [CPU2] (supports C1)

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

input: PS2++ Logitech MX Mouse on isa0060/serio1

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

lp: driver loaded but no devices found

Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 8 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

parport0: PC-style at 0x378 (0x778) [PCSPP(,...)]

parport0: irq 7 detected

lp0: using parport0 (polling).

acpi_floppy_resource: 6 ioports at 0x3f0

acpi_floppy_resource: 1 ioports at 0x3f7

floppy: controller ACPI FDC at I/O 0x3f0-0x3f5, 0x3f7-0x3f7 irq 6 dma channel 2

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:00.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

sk98lin: No adapter found.

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ICH6: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:1f.1

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.1[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

ICH6: chipset revision 3

ICH6: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xffa0-0xffa7, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

hda: _NEC DVD_RW ND-2510A, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdb: IDE DVD-ROM 16X, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

Using anticipatory io scheduler

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

hda: ATAPI 40X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

hdb: ATAPI 48X DVD-ROM drive, 512kB Cache, UDMA(33)

ide-floppy driver 0.99.newide

libata version 1.02 loaded.

ata_piix version 1.02

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.2[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.2 to 64

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xAC00 ctl 0xA882 bmdma 0xA400 irq 19

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xA800 ctl 0xA482 bmdma 0xA408 irq 19

ata1: dev 0 cfg 49:2f00 82:74eb 83:7fea 84:4023 85:74e9 86:3c02 87:4023 88:203f

ata1: dev 0 ATA, max UDMA/100, 488397168 sectors: lba48

ata1: dev 0 configured for UDMA/100

scsi0 : ata_piix

ATA: abnormal status 0x7F on port 0xA807

ata2: disabling port

scsi1 : ata_piix

  Vendor: ATA       Model: HDS722525VLSA80   Rev: V36O

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 05

SCSI device sda: 488397168 512-byte hdwr sectors (250059 MB)

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

 /dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 < p5 p6 p7 p8 p9 p10 >

Attached scsi disk sda at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

Attached scsi generic sg0 at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0,  type 0

ohci1394: $Rev: 1223 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:03.0[A] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[21]  MMIO=[d7ddf800-d7ddffff]  Max Packet=[2048]

ieee1394: raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[A] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: Intel Corp. I/O Controller Hub USB2

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 23, pci mem f8824800

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

PCI: cache line size of 128 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 enabled, EHCI 1.00, driver 2004-May-10

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.2

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: Intel Corp. I/O Controller Hub USB

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 23, io base 00009880

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: Intel Corp. I/O Controller Hub USB

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 19, io base 00009c00

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: Intel Corp. I/O Controller Hub USB

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 18, io base 0000a000

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.3[D] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: Intel Corp. I/O Controller Hub USB

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.3 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: irq 16, io base 0000a080

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usbcore: registered new driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.0:USB HID core driver

oprofile: using NMI interrupt.

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 8192 buckets, 64Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 262144 bind 65536)

ip_conntrack version 2.1 (7168 buckets, 57344 max) - 300 bytes per conntrack

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team

ipt_recent v0.3.1: Stephen Frost <sfrost@snowman.net>.  http://snowman.net/projects/ipt_recent/

arp_tables: (C) 2002 David S. Miller

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

Software Suspend has malfunctioning SMP support. Disabled  :Sad: 

ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S3 S4 S5)

ReiserFS: sda8: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: sda8: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: sda8: journal params: device sda8, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: sda8: checking transaction log (sda8)

ReiserFS: sda8: journal-1153: found in header: first_unflushed_offset 7408, last_flushed_trans_id 157902

ReiserFS: sda8: journal-1206: Starting replay from offset 678188220947696, trans_id 0

ReiserFS: sda8: journal-1299: Setting newest_mount_id to 202

ReiserFS: sda8: Using r5 hash to sort names

VFS: Mounted root (reiserfs filesystem) readonly.

Mounted devfs on /dev

Freeing unused kernel memory: 184k freed

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[00e018000084dacd]

Adding 1502036k swap on /dev/sda7.  Priority:-1 extents:1

fglrx: module license 'Proprietary. (C) 2002 - ATI Technologies, Starnberg, GERMANY' taints kernel.

[fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 803 MBytes.

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:04:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[fglrx] module loaded - fglrx 3.14.1 [Sep 27 2004] on minor 0

ndiswrapper version 0.11 loaded (preempt=yes,smp=yes)

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

ndiswrapper: using irq 20

ndiswrapper (set_essid:53): setting essid failed (C0000001)

ndiswrapper (ndis_set_rx_mode_proc:585): Unable to set packet filter (C00000BB)

wlan0: ndiswrapper ethernet device 00:11:2f:26:ac:91 using driver mrv8ka51

wlan0: encryption modes supported: WEP, WPA with TKIP

ndiswrapper: driver mrv8ka51 () added

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for snd/controlC0

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for snd/timer

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1b.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1b.0 to 64

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for snd/pcmC0D0p

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for snd/pcmC0D0c

ReiserFS: sda9: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: sda9: warning: CONFIG_REISERFS_CHECK is set ON

ReiserFS: sda9: warning: - it is slow mode for debugging.

ReiserFS: sda9: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: sda9: journal params: device sda9, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: sda9: checking transaction log (sda9)

ReiserFS: sda9: journal-1153: found in header: first_unflushed_offset 165, last_flushed_trans_id 19650

ReiserFS: sda9: journal-1206: Starting replay from offset 84400402333861, trans_id 0

ReiserFS: sda9: journal-1299: Setting newest_mount_id to 202

ReiserFS: sda9: Using r5 hash to sort names

NTFS volume version 3.1.

NTFS volume version 3.1.

NTFS volume version 3.1.

ndiswrapper (ndis_set_rx_mode_proc:585): Unable to set packet filter (C00000BB)

ndiswrapper (ndis_set_rx_mode_proc:585): Unable to set packet filter (C00000BB)

ndiswrapper (ndis_set_rx_mode_proc:585): Unable to set packet filter (C00000BB)

ndiswrapper (ndis_set_rx_mode_proc:585): Unable to set packet filter (C00000BB)

mtrr: base(0xd8000000) is not aligned on a size(0x7ff0000) boundary

[fglrx:firegl_addmap] *ERROR* mtrr allocation failed (-22)

[fglrx] free  PCIe = 54804480

[fglrx] max   PCIe = 54804480

[fglrx] free  LFB = 122613760

[fglrx] max   LFB = 122613760

[fglrx] free  Inv = 0

[fglrx] max   Inv = 0

[fglrx] total Inv = 0

[fglrx] total TIM = 0

[fglrx] total FB  = 0

[fglrx] total PCIe = 16384

atkbd.c: Spurious ACK on isa0060/serio0. Some program, like XFree86, might be trying access hardware directly.

atkbd.c: Spurious ACK on isa0060/serio0. Some program, like XFree86, might be trying access hardware directly.

----------

